# I'll make you an avatar pic!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So first off, I took some pictures of my FISHIES! (I suck at taking them) so I started to edit the pictures and it's something I actually like! I made a couple of these myself by taking pics then editing some things ^__^ I would like too start by asking for some request! 5 for now but let me stop typing and show you some pictures !!! They don't have to be clear shots! So anything is fine!! :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And here is another one ! These pics are of my male hm! Please post a picture if you would like me too make/edit one for you! You can use these for your avatar if you would like!! ( only the people who have asked for request can use these as their avatar thank you!!)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And here is my hm female


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

As you can see I like the colorful look! So here is anothe one hehe those twirly things in the backround were supposed to be wires ! LOL


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you do my girl Scarlett?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

TripleChrome said:


> Can you do my girl Scarlett?


Yes of course!! I'll do it right now


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

TripleChrome said:


> Can you do my girl Scarlett?


Just finished her !  took me awhile too get a look I liked and I found one!!!:lol:


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

If you have time can you do my boy Cosmo, please?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you just do bettas? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tinker144 said:


> If you have time can you do my boy Cosmo, please?


I would love to!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Do you just do bettas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No! I can do other things besides betas  just post a pic and I'll make it how you want it!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tinker144 said:


> If you have time can you do my boy Cosmo, please?


I made 2 just in ase you didn't like one!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I made 2 just in ase you didn't like one!


And here is the other one!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay im going to get some pics. Is it okay that i may have like 4-5 different fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

They both look awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Im a newbie, can I request one for me?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

chok23 said:


> Im a newbie, can I request one for me?


Each sure! But is that a picture of your betta fish? I can only do a picture of your fish ^__^ pls post one thanks!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is not mine. I got it from the net because I was away awhile ago. Here is my betta..


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You dont have to do all, be awesome if you could.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

1st is an ornate leopard wrasse, impossible to get an amazing pic.

2nd is a bangaii cardinal fish.

3rd is my angel.

4th is a meleagris leopard wrasse.

You said you can do anything, so how about some saltwater fish lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup! Their very beautiful and I would soon like too start a saltwater fish soon ! One day though haha!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

chok23 said:


> That is not mine. I got it from the net because I was away awhile ago. Here is my betta..


That's fine! I just finished with your betta!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow it's gorgeous. Thank you very much.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

chok23 said:


> Wow it's gorgeous. Thank you very much.


Yup! No problem! You can use it for your avatar picture if you would like!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since for some reason I'm incapable of making an avatar full-size, could you pretty pretty pretty please make an avatar of Phoenix for me? And, umm...tell me how to make it show up the right size, too. My avatar looks all shrimpy and sad.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Can you please do my boy comet? I think this is the best picture I have taken. and I would love for it to be brightened, with any cool effects.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I will get to both of your guys! I just need to upload 4 photos of tankmans fish  then ill get too work !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok . This is for tank man, I cleared up the first pic so you can actually see the fish a bit more ^__^!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is your angel fish


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

These next 2 IMO don't look really good haha, the originals are better off lol!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And your last fish picture tankman ^__^!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is for hrutan, when choosing a profile pic I'm pretty sure it depends of the size of the image it's taken on. But if not you can always crop it! Let me show you the pic and you can use it as your avatar if you would like?!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

For hrutan again lol! I didn't know hitch one looked best so you can pic !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Rhinos for Alaura! I also made 2 pics for this bc I couldn't choose which too pick so you can pick which one you like better. !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Am here is the other picture!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are pretty cool. I love them! Thanks! The angel one may be my favorite. The bangaii one is pretty cool as well. They all are cool! Good job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Those are pretty cool. I love them! Thanks! The angel one may be my favorite. The bangaii one is pretty cool as well. They all are cool! Good job!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha thank you! If you ever need a pic hit me up!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> This is for hrutan, when choosing a profile pic I'm pretty sure it depends of the size of the image it's taken on. But if not you can always crop it! Let me show you the pic and you can use it as your avatar if you would like?!


So pretty. Thank you! Now let's see if I can get it to work. :roll:

Edit: Ha! It did! Maybe I need to save images to the computer and upload, instead of trying to link from Photobucket. It didn't give me any trouble at all! Thank you again!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

hrutan said:


> So pretty. Thank you! Now let's see if I can get it to work. :roll:
> 
> Edit: Ha! It did! Maybe I need to save images to the computer and upload, instead of trying to link from Photobucket. It didn't give me any trouble at all! Thank you again!!!!


Ok! Haha glad it worked!!!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!! Thank you so much!!! He looks stunning!
I think I am gonna cry


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Alaura123 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Thank you so much!!! He looks stunning!
> I think I am gonna cry


Haha lol thank you!!!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, my bettas aren't doing so great, so I found this one on the internet.


http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/a...d1294195584-betta-fish-colors-patterns-10.jpg


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

EpicBetta said:


> Well, my bettas aren't doing so great, so I found this one on the internet.
> 
> 
> http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/a...d1294195584-betta-fish-colors-patterns-10.jpg


Well, if you want an avatar I can only do your fish  I'm sorry but I'm not allowed too edit/change pictures I'm probably not allowed too edit  sorry but I you post your ish I would love too make one for you !


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I got my boy Rico here. 

Could you draw and write SIP Rico?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

EpicBetta said:


> Ok, I got my boy Rico here.
> 
> Could you draw and write SIP Rico?


I would love too do him but I don't see a picture? Did you post one?


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh  I did. i'll try posting it again. Sorry!








http://http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/attachments/betta-fish/123174d1378429050-rico-betta-fish-losing-scales-image.jpg

I did it both ways so it might not not work...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't see anything D:


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you do my fish? I just want to make sure if you're still doing it or not


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Can you do my fish? I just want to make sure if you're still doing it or not


Yes! I still am! Just post a pic of your fish and tell me I you want any specific design!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome! Go about the picture however you like! Your art is so beautiful! 







Believe it or not, this is the clearest and best picture I have of him. But if you want his tail spread, (Still not flaring though) the here's another picture:


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi! Will you make one from my Crowntail buddy?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have just finished artic beauty! Here is your boy


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG! He's so beautiful!!!!! I'm gonna cry...
 it's so pretty


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Gingerheart said:


> Hi! Will you make one from my Crowntail buddy?
> View attachment 415426


:O THAT looks exaxctly like my boy, and he flares EXACTLY the same!!! :O :O Except for the red. Can you do my 2nd one?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> OMG! He's so beautiful!!!!! I'm gonna cry...
> it's so pretty


Aww ! Thank you !! If you need another one in the future just tell me !


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you do Rico?








And draw it, and write SIP rico.
http://http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=415794&stc=1&d=1408314822


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

EpicBetta said:


> Can you do Rico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would love too ! Right after I finished the others request


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Blu  It really means a lot to me! 

Sorry, can you do the other way but still do the SIP? But not Rico.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I sure can I'm on it !


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Aww ! Thank you !! If you need another one in the future just tell me !


Thanks!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=417178&stc=1&d=1408506959 could you do one of my Hansel?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Kiley320 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=417178&stc=1&d=1408506959 could you do one of my Hansel?


 I don't see anything.

As for the other 2 with the blue crowntails... It's almost finished!!!!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had troubles with pictures lately  see if this one works


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It sure does I'm working on it atm


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are the crown tails ...

For articbeauty:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And for epicbetta:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just finished yours kiley !!:


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much!! It looks great


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Kiley320 said:


> Thank you so much!! It looks great


Yesh! No problem


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Are you still doing these? If you are then could you please do my betta Valentino?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

starlight910 said:


> Are you still doing these? If you are then could you please do my betta Valentino?


Of course ! I'm starting it right now


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Of course ! I'm starting it right now


Ok thanks!:-D


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you do Zeus? And Carnage 0>0


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is for you startlight:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And this is or epic betta


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow thanks Blu it looks awesome!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Can you do Zeus? And Carnage 0>0


I would love too but you will have too take a closer picture of your orange Dalmatian bc a leaf is blocking him


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

lol thank goodness I snapped some more pics of him (stubborn little shy boy XD)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's another (the only way I can actually take a photo of him)


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> and this is or epic betta


thanks so much!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sir Blu, Can you make one for Qinky? I would like something similar to your first post here. This would be my second request. TIA!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Of course I would be more than happy too!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I was wondering how far are you on the icon?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I was wondering how far are you on the icon?


I'm actually almost finished!  I'll defeniatley tell you once I'm finished!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, I have finished! Here is yours S.F.A  I honestly like the first one better bc the second it was kinda hard too edit


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And this.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I love them! <3 Thank you soo much!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG these are amazing!!! I was wondering (if you were still taking requests) if you could do two of my bettas?? This is July and Iggy (respectively)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I still am I'm finishing another users request then I'll defeniatley get too yours!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome thanks!! I can't wait!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is for chock, in this pic it looks as if your fish is in the sky hehe!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And for ricepatty!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And the last one for ricepatty!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you very much Blu!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness I love them!! Thank you so much they look so cool!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup! Anytime!


----------

